# How much for cruciate ligament repair in a small dog?



## moodles (24 May 2011)

Hi, my cairn is booked for x-rays as he is very lame on a back leg. Hes 13 and fairly arthritic but now not really weight bearing on this leg. Vet thinks possibly a cruciate ligament injury and is quoting £2100 for the op inc x-rays. This is the basic op with synthetic ligament not the metal joint implants etc. Does this sound a lot of money? If so are you allowed to "shop around" or do other vets only accept referrals by your existing vet?

Also at age 13 is it best for him to put him thro an op? He is well in himself and hopping round the garden quite happily. Finally have also heard rest can cure the problem in small dogs so would you try this first?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## CAYLA (24 May 2011)

My bitch has had hers done (both legs), but I paid pennies, cos my boss did it
That does seem alot to be honest, my friend had her staff done recently here for £900 and another had her rotti done for £1000 different vet.
Yes you can indeed go to another vet, to be honest for that price I would expect the vet to specialise in orphopedics/hold a certificate.
If not then I would compare the price with a certificate holder.
A small older breed has good chance of recovery being strictly rested for a period (crate rested) I have seen alot of owners choose that option and alot of vets recommending that in small older dogs. (obs depends on damage)
If you are unsure you are within your rights to get a second opinion.
My sisters staffi has a bent leg, her vet suggested break and re set, we took him to an orpthopedic vet for a 2nd opinion, he said (huge op) long recovery and in his opinion it was not bothering him enough to put him through it.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 May 2011)

Cost me £3000 for the tibia plateau levelling op. I'd suggest that's crazy for an elderly dog. Does he need a repair or replacement?


----------



## joyrider (24 May 2011)

My lurcher (BedxWhip) was £1800 18mths ago but her first op failed and had to have a second (she had they nylon tie). Agree with Cayla, small dogs with strict rest should recover fairly well - after all from what I understand most of the repair is down to scar tissue which would of thought should form with strict rest. Also at 13 I personally would be a bit worried about giving a general. Good luck with what ever you decide

I found the attached link (unfortunately after the op) very informative http://www.tiggerpoz.com/id17.html


----------



## EAST KENT (24 May 2011)

Crate rest and Previcox ,a conservative approach,would be better and kinder for such an elderly dog in my opinion. It does so often work very well indeed ,surgery should be a last resort .
   Resting may take a while,but time costs nothing and so often is highly successful.


----------



## moodles (25 May 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The x-rays have confirmed that it is a cruciate ligament injury but we have decided to try resting him for 6 weeks and see if it improves. Also gives us a bit of time to research the op if he does need it. We are keeping him in the kitchen and only taking him in the garden for toilet breaks on the lead. Does this sound ok or should he be in a crate? If theres no improvement I suppose we would have to go for the op as can't really leave him hopping on 3 legs and unable to go for walks. I was worried about a general but the vet doesn't seem that concerned despite my dog's age


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 May 2011)

I'd cage rest, really properly, for the time recommended by the vet then introduce exercise back super slowly.


----------

